# Who decides when a CM10 Nightly Build is ready to roll out?



## timidhermit (Nov 8, 2012)

I know better NOT to ask when the official CM10 build will be ready for release.

What I like to know instead is WHO decides when the official nightly build for HP TouchPad will switch over from CM9 and CM10? Is there a group of community leaders or a committee that oversees this process? If so, is there a site that keeps a log of these deliberation on how far along this process is at currently. What determines "when" a nightly build is ready to begin rollout?


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

jcsullins does.


----------



## timidhermit (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you really serious? You mean a single person is entirely responsible for deciding when the nightly build will be official. Is this unique for the HP TouchPad or the same for other android lines?


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

timidhermit said:


> Are you really serious? You mean a single person is entirely responsible for deciding when the nightly build will be official. Is this unique for the HP TouchPad or the same for other android lines?


Think about it. He's the primary developer working on the CM10 for TouchPad. Note where you download the CM10 testing version from.

Nothing is ever truly official.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Also- you should be happy/ patient that we have what we have. One person contributing to 1000's of Touchpad owners, who have all had "new life" into their tablets. 
In my opinion- I'm not worried about a nightly/ weekly/ monthly. The Touchpad is great all around from the works of JC and a few others.

Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

jcsullins is THE maintainer of CM for TouchPad. He decides when it's ready for nightlies since he knows the device and the work it needs the best.


----------



## timidhermit (Nov 8, 2012)

What about the other "builds" or "versions" (like OAT) I read elsewhere? Are these distinct forks that will not be part of the "official" CM nightly build so it is best not to follow those?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Oat uses [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jcsullins' [/background]CM files, but tweak it.

Every TP rom uses much of not most of CM's code.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

timidhermit said:


> What about the other "builds" or "versions" (like OAT) I read elsewhere? Are these distinct forks that will not be part of the "official" CM nightly build so it is best not to follow those?


Here is another thing to remember, the CyanogenMod team has an agreement with Google that any rom put out by them has to conform to Google's standards for Android on any device. If CM were to start putting out roms that breaks devices, Google would withdraw their permission from CM. So what J.C. Sullins, Dorregaray do and at one time Dalingrin, has to conform to CM's and Googles guidelines. All these other roms are "kangs" or unique roms developed on CM code or some other code and are not part of the CM team. As far as I know, they are not recognized by Google and are developing their own special brand of Android. Yes, it is open source, but they want to do things that may not conform to Google's desires. Otherwise, if they did, I'm sure J.C. would welcome the extra help.


----------



## timidhermit (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. Brilliant explanation. I am now clear. I guess all of us will just wait until JC gives the go ahead.



nevertells said:


> Here is another thing to remember, the CyanogenMod team has an agreement with Google that any rom put out by them has to conform to Google's standards for Android on any device. If CM were to start putting out roms that breaks devices, Google would withdraw their permission from CM. So what J.C. Sullins, Dorregaray do and at one time Dalingrin, has to conform to CM's and Googles guidelines. All these other roms are "kangs" or unique roms developed on CM code or some other code and are not part of the CM team. As far as I know, they are not recognized by Google and are developing their own special brand of Android. Yes, it is open source, but they want to do things that may not conform to Google's desires. Otherwise, if they did, I'm sure J.C. would welcome the extra help.


----------

